

Is that a rock or a man on Mars? - nreece
http://www.news.com/2300-11397_3-6227262-1.html?tag=newsmap

======
dawnerd
"The Sandpeople are easily startled but they will soon be back and in greater
numbers."

------
Novash
It is a man. I was going to buy milk when they took the picture.

------
s_baar
Yes.

